# Die automatische Updatefunktion des Bots funktioniert nicht



## Oliver (8. Mai 2008)

Wegen diverser Schwierigkeiten, die uns bekannt sind, für die es aber momentan noch keine Lösung gibt, funktioniert die automatische Updatefunktion des Hwbots hier im Forum vorrübergehend nicht. Wir arbeiten an dem Problem und hoffen bald eine Lösung dafür zu finden.

Ergebnisse könnt Ihr deshalb nur über hwbot.org - Home. hochladen. Allerdings müsst Ihr Euch dafür auf der Webseite registrieren.


----------



## der8auer (8. Juni 2008)

Hilft das vielleicht?

hwbot engine update - vbulletin 3.7 support added - hwbot.org


----------



## Oliver (13. Juni 2008)

Das Forum zieht am Montag auf neue Server um, danach sollte der Bot eigentlich wieder funktionieren.


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2008)

Yeah sehr schön  Dann hagelt es wahrscheinlich Punkte


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2008)

Funktioniert der Bot inzwischen eigentlich?


----------



## Oliver (1. August 2008)

Nope, das Drecksding will nicht mehr und ich bin mit meinem Latein allmählich am Ende. Frederik, Inhaber von Hwbot hat sich schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet. Ich kann höchstens versuchen, einen neuen Account samt Hwbot-Eintrag zu erstellen.


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2008)

Mh, jo kann ich verstehen, dass dich das langsam auch nervt 

Mal abgesehen von der ganzen zusätzlichen Arbeit die du dadurch hättest... Ein neues Team zu erstellen und den Bot im Forum neu zu machen könnte vielleicht helfen, könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen.


----------



## Oliver (1. August 2008)

Der Bot von Hwbot.org hat scheinbar probleme, sich mit dem hwbot-Account im Forum einzuloggen. Wir haben soweit alles getestet - es _muss_ einfach funktionieren. Laut Frederik sind die Einstellungen des Accounts auf Hwbot.org auch alle korrekt. Theoretisch sollte es also klappen, praktisch funzt es nicht und keiner weiß warum.


----------



## Oliver (9. August 2008)

Ich habe ein neues Team und somit neue Bots erstellt und es funktioniert soweit. Ich werde mal nachfragen, ob alle User portiert und dann anschließend der Name des Teams geändert werden kann. Dann hätten wir nichts verloren und wieder einen funktionierenden Bot


----------



## GUschorschi (9. August 2008)

klingt nach einer komplizierten aber guten lösung. hoffe, dass es so klappt, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast.


----------



## Oliver (9. August 2008)

Ok kleines Update, alte Bots sind gelöscht, die beiden Teams wurden miteinander gemerged. Unser Team heißt jetzt temporär wieder PC Games Hardware (ohne Extreme). Der Bot kann sich wieder einloggen und den ersten Post updaten, was vorher nicht mehr möglich war, allerdings hat der Bot Probleme die Nicknames zu erkennen und kann folglich immernoch keine Einträge aus dem Forum updaten.

Der Hwbot-Admin wird sich der Sache sobald er Zeit hat widmen, dann klappt hoffentlich wieder alles.


----------



## der8auer (10. August 2008)

Das ist doch schon mal ein Fortschritt  

Hoffentlich funktioniert der Rest auch bald noch. Danke schon mal


----------



## Eiche (25. August 2008)

der 3dmark01 macht es wieder^^ aber erkennt immer noch nicht die User bzw hat alle Beschreibungen gelöscht


----------



## Ecle (8. September 2008)

mh...3DMark01 geht aber alle anderen nich? 
Immerhin ein weiterer Fortschritt


----------



## olsystems (9. September 2008)

Deshalb lade ich meine Ergebnisse weiter direkt bei HWBOT hoch!

LG
olsystems


----------

